# Internal fuel capacity of Tempest?



## skiswimcycle (Jul 2, 2008)

Did the Hawker Typhoon carry more internal fuel than the later Hawker Tempest?
I think the Tempest had an additional 72 gallon fuselage tank, similar to the Spitfire.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2008)

160 gallons for the Tempest, page 7 of the pilot's notes


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 2, 2008)

Take a look for yourself, these are from the pilots manuals

First one on the tempest V, second one on the typoon.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 2, 2008)

Doh, you beat me to it Joe


----------



## Vincenzo (Feb 26, 2009)

i've a trouble i saw datasheet for Tempest V (in Williams site) and there is write 158 and 188 gallons (i think w/o and W nose tank)


----------



## breadroll (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Been a long time since I posted. Here are some pages from the manuals I have from the Typhoon and Tempest:



Typhoon 1A/1B in 1941 from AP1804A Vol 1
Typhoon 1A/1B in 1943 from AP1804A-PN
Tempest V in 1944 from AP2458C-PN
Tempest II in 1945 from AP2458B-PPN

I hope these are of assistance.


----------

